# Link to model kit on Etsy



## Rose91 (Jan 12, 2022)

I am currently building the taste life kit from rolife and have come accross this kit, does anyone have any experience or thoughts?









Build Your Own Kit Light up Miniature Diy Rolife Holiday Model - Etsy UK


This Miniatures item by TwooCreate has 18 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on 05 Oct, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you end of getting the kit?


----------



## Rose91 (Jan 12, 2022)

I have but too scared to open it!


----------

